# Tuning S12 Engine



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

I've owned a 200bhp 1985 S12 uk silvia in the past, but I've currently got a similar engine in a 1979 ford escort (Uk) and was wondering about bottom end mods, I've heard people run these engines up to 350bhp?
Please reply so i can kick ass this summer!


----------

